# Shingling in the rain / over wet synthetic felt?



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Slickmullet said:


> Whole roof has been covered in Grace Triflex. I'd like to get started but will only get about half finished before rain hits.
> 
> Any issues laying shingles over wet Synthetic felt? Shingling in the rain?


Wet synthetic is slippery as all hell and you probably wont do as good of a job if you're getting dumped on. Otherwise have at'er


----------



## Slickmullet (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm not talking abou during rain, moreso after it's stopped raining and everything is damp.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still slippery as whale snot.
May have blistering issues with the shingles when the water tries to dry out from under the shingles


----------



## Slickmullet (Dec 9, 2016)

So best case scenario is run them dry? It's me and another guy hand nailing. It will take us a while. The shingle runs may get exposed to rain over the 3-4 days it takes us


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Oil the nail slide and the front piston slot and the gun will be fine. 
Air tool oil in the fitting a few times a day won't hurt it.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

jlhaslip said:


> Oil the nail slide and the front piston slot and the gun will be fine.
> Air tool oil in the fitting a few times a day won't hurt it.


They are hand nailing.


----------



## Slickmullet (Dec 9, 2016)

Hand nailing.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

We never shingled over wet....just our policy. We tarped when we left so rain couldn't roll under the partial roof either. 
We always felt it was the safer choice even at the risk of lost production.


----------

